# [Win. 10] Can't log into computer after Safe Mode



## orangegarbage (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello there!

I'm having some horrible difficulties with Windows 10 recently, and now I can't even use my computer because of it. I would greatly appreciate any help I can get regarding this issue!

The problem:
- I was originally trying to fix another Windows 10 issue I was having on my PC (my taskbar was frozen and I wasn't able to select anything), so I was browsing some forums for a solution. Someone online posted saying that the solution was to go into msconfig and change the Boot options to Safe Mode and then choose the "Network" option; from there you restart your computer, log in and then set it off of safe mode and reset again. When I put my computer in safe mode and then restarted my PC, I was unable to log in at all with any password what-so-ever. No passwords that I set up with my Microsoft account were working and neither were the ones that I had on my computer prior to setting a Microsoft account up. I am currently unable to use my computer in any way; I can't even troubleshoot it without using a password to my account that doesn't even work. Is there any easy fix for this?

What I've tried:
-I've tried rapidly clicking F8 during computer startup and am not getting any additional helpful results, it just skips straight to sign-in every time.
-I've tried rapidly clicking F10/F11 and that gets me to boot options and there hasn't been anything too helpful there, as far as I am aware.
-I've tried downloading a Windows 10 ISO to a flashdrive and then having it start up with the boot options and it works... to an extent. I used a program called, "rufus" that some people were recommending to put the ISO on the flashdrive, which made the Windows 10 setup appear on my computer. The only issue is, every time I try to repair or even clean install Windows 10 again, I keep getting errors that send me all the way back to the beginning of the process.

At this point I'm assuming that there's something seriously wrong with my computer, even though it was working perfectly fine previously. I'm unable to connect to the internet as well (I'm even hardwired in), so even if I were to change my password, it still wouldn't update. I was thinking that I may need a different USB drive, or a different method of putting the ISO on my computer with this issue. I wanted to try using the Microsoft Media Creation Tool for Windows 10, but I'm unable to download it on my Vista PC (which is what I'm using to make this post).

If anyone has any recommendations, tips or solutions for this problem, I would greatly appreciate it! I use my computer for absolutely everything and money is kind of tight right now, so hiring someone to come out to my house is not really the best option for me. Thank you!


----------



## Noknojon (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello orangegarbage


> I was browsing some forums for a solution. Someone online posted saying that the solution was to go into msconfig and change


First : Can you leave a link to the area / forum ( or the actual post above) where this was mentioned.
Next : Can you list the original Genuine Operating System (Win 7 / 8 / 8.1 / or None installed) .?
Next : Can you list your computer Make and Model ?
Next : Can you perform any actions on the "sick" computer (even off line) ? Important .!.!.!
Next : Have you used http://appuals.com/tag/uninstall-windows-10/  either of these methods to re-install your original Operating System ?? The top one is how to downgrade to your original O/S and the other one is how to prevent Win 10 taking your system to start with.

Thanks -


----------



## orangegarbage (Nov 28, 2015)

Noknojon said:


> Hello orangegarbage
> First : Can you leave a link to the area / forum ( or the actual post above) where this was mentioned.
> Next : Can you list the original Genuine Operating System (Win 7 / 8 / 8.1 / or None installed) .?
> Next : Can you list your computer Make and Model ?
> ...


Thank you for your reply! Sorry, I guess I should have mentioned those answers in my original post.

1. I just tried searching for it, but I have been unable to find it. I can't go back through my history either because I found the page on my "sick" computer.
2. The genuine operating system is Windows 7, I got my free Windows 10 upgrade months ago and it's been pretty horrible. 
3. My computer was custom built, so I'm not exactly sure what you're looking for. Motherboard?
4. I can perform actions, but most of them don't lead me anywhere. I can hit F10/F11 while starting up my computer, and that takes me to boot options and other options. I can hit shift+restart when I get to my login screen, but all that does it takes me to troubleshooting options that all require a password that I don't have in order to use it. 
5. I just looked at the link you sent me to and those don't apply to me at all unfortunately. I can't get past my original password screen to access the desktop in the first place.

Thank you for your reply! I appreciate it!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

To get back to a normal boot try method 6 here :- http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/69585-safe-mode.html


----------

